# Grain free food and gas???



## Silvicen (Dec 30, 2010)

I have tried Solid Golds Bark at the Moon and Blue Buffalo's grain free formulas with my pack and it gave them horrible gas. It was brutal.
Has anyone else ever had this problem? 
I would like to feed them grain free for nutrition benefits but that much flatulence wasn't even funny. 
Was wondering if maybe I should try a different brand or if they needed to clear thier systems out a bit longer? We had them on it for about a month.
Thank You.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Were you on a single grain free food for a month, or did you try both of those foods in the space of one month? If you stuck with each one for a good month, and were still having the problems, then I would look elsewhere. Grain free isn't the right choice for every dog.


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

Try the food for a little longer.

If not try adding a probiotic or some yogurt to their food.


----------



## JSporty1 (Jun 28, 2009)

Gir has been on Innova Evo since she was a year old. She's never had a gas problem (well...any more so than normal doggie gas).


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Hallie's been on a grain free rotation since she was 6 weeks old and she had never had gas until we tried the regular Orijen adult. She did just fine on Orijen 6fish and regional red but there was something about the regular adult that made her gassy.


----------



## Silvicen (Dec 30, 2010)

thanks for your responses, things have been hectic for me lately. yes i did try each of them seperately for a good month straight. i regularly add yogurt to thier food. i haven't tried the orijen, i'll look for that at my lfs, I know that they carry evo. on a side note kitty kat was doing great on solid gold indigo moon, thier grain free feline formula, then she stopped eating after nine months.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Hallie said:


> Hallie's been on a grain free rotation since she was 6 weeks old and she had never had gas until we tried the regular Orijen adult. She did just fine on Orijen 6fish and regional red but there was something about the regular adult that made her gassy.


So odd you say that. Jackson has never been a gassy dog ever in his life, and he's eaten lots of different foods. Orijen Adult gave him gas! I couldn't believe it. But he does fantastic on Regional Red...


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

Maybe that's why Porter got so gassy. Sometime after we started feeding Blue he got the worst gas ever. Now he does it ALL THE TIME, and smells bad. He really likes doing loud ones when we're on walks and people are around. I'm sure no one believes me when I say it was the dog 

So maybe it is the dog food. Btw, Porter has been on Blue for almost a year now and the gas hasn't gotten any better. You might be in for a life of smelly farts.


----------



## amynrichie (Sep 3, 2008)

My Boston had the least ( almost NO) gas with Natural balance duck, but he vomited A LOT, and I didn't like it anyway. We switched to Wellness Core and have NO vomiting and mild to moderate gas. It's really not too bad unless we are in the car.


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

My dogs must be aliens... because they don't fart. At all. 

They eat Acana/Orijen right now.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Jacksons Mom said:


> So odd you say that. Jackson has never been a gassy dog ever in his life, and he's eaten lots of different foods. Orijen Adult gave him gas! I couldn't believe it. But he does fantastic on Regional Red...


Glad to see I'm not the only one! Hallie's never ben gassy either, but man was she smelly on Orijen adult. I wish she'd do good on it because she's not crazy about 6fish and regional red isn't regularly stocked (you have to order it). It had to be the Orijen adult that caused the gas, Hallie's been on countless different grain free foods and never had gas!


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

We feed TOTW, rotating bags every month (every 2 large bags) and Moose has clear the room farts. But its the only food that clears up his yucky skin and doesn't give him soft poopies. So I guess we are stuck with a stinky dog too


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

WashingtonCowgirl said:


> We feed TOTW, rotating bags every month (every 2 large bags) and Moose has clear the room farts. But its the only food that clears up his yucky skin and doesn't give him soft poopies. So I guess we are stuck with a stinky dog too


Might look at protein%. I've known some dogs who blow-out on ultra-high protein foods (whcih many grain-frees are) I feed TOTW, which is relatively low protein for a grain free. (Espec. the Pacific Stream) but the High Prairie made Alice extremely toot-y.


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

Pawzk9 said:


> Might look at protein%. I've known some dogs who blow-out on ultra-high protein foods (whcih many grain-frees are) I feed TOTW, which is relatively low protein for a grain free. (Espec. the Pacific Stream) but the High Prairie made Alice extremely toot-y.


 Can't change it anyways. We have literally tried EVERY food we possibly could, nothing else agrees with both dogs skin.


----------

